# Recall of certain batches of TOTW



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The Dimond plant in SC had issues back in 2005. *Back then it as a toxic mold outbreak that killed dogs
CDC: Salmonella in dog food sickens 14 people in US; SC plant had toxic mold problem in 2005 | StarTribune.com

From the CDC
CDC - Salmonella Infantis Infections Linked to Dry Dog Food - Salmonella
Salmonella Outbreak Investigations: Reporting Timeline | CDC Salmonella

From life with Dogs website
CDC: Outbreak of Human Salmonella Infections Caused by Dry Dog Food | Life With Dogs[/QUOTE]


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

The bag I just got from Amazon is on the recall and I no longer have the bag they're currently eating. I feed TOTW high prairie and looks like I'll be going to Fromm. I know you're supposed to switch over gradually but the vet recommended going cold turkey. They might have some diarria because of that. If I can find a bag that isn't on the recall then I'll do it gradually.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This could be the end of that compnay. It has happened to often. Wasn't that other recal/problem due to corn glutton or something tht came in from China? I remember the indicent, but do not remember the details.

My cst-iron-stomach girl has no problme with any cahnges in food at all. Heck, she eats leaterh wallets, rolls of toilet paper, envelopes, leather glove, leather belt, her stuffless toy, anything in the way of food she get her lips wrapped around, so changing is no problme. It was just I loved the TOTW and the way her coat looked, the tiny, tiny poops, etc.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

This is getting worse everyday.

Just imagine the scene at Costco today. 

This is more reason to only use foods made at Ohio Pet Food, KLN, Fromm, Midwestern Pet Foods & Texas Farm Products.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, my bag"s production code does not have an "X" in it, so it should be okay.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just wants to post this in case it is helpful to anyone...

Updated Notice Includes Kirkland and Taste of the Wild Recall


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Went to a pet food store today and the guy before me was buying a replacement for TOTW. Lady working said that their stock of TOTW is made in Mosouri and isn't being recalled but people have been coming in and switching brands. Lady sold me some Fromm at a discount to try out. 

Emailed Amazon and they refunded my last 2 bags and said toss it.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm I saw a reply on TOTW fb pg from a TOTW rep to someone who asked whether all the ingredients are sourced from USA. Apparently there are ingredients sourced from China in TOTW.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Luccagr said:


> Hmm I saw a reply on TOTW fb pg from a TOTW rep to someone who asked whether all the ingredients are sourced from USA. Apparently there are ingredients sourced from China in TOTW.


That's News!! Had no idea at all...


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

estesbubba said:


> The bag I just got from Amazon is on the recall and I no longer have the bag they're currently eating. I feed TOTW high prairie and looks like I'll be going to Fromm. I know you're supposed to switch over gradually but the vet recommended going cold turkey. They might have some diarria because of that. If I can find a bag that isn't on the recall then I'll do it gradually.


That was my main concern, the slow switch or cold turkey... I guess it's better to go cold turkey than to continue feeding something you are worried about right?

I gotta decide on a brand and go buy tomorrow. I thought I had it right with TOTW  Now gotta research again...


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

this is no different than when we get a volutary recall on foods at the supermarket from time to time.
no need to panic over it.....just check the code or switch brands...
that way, u know your kibble is safe..

we will probably stick with TOTW..less fuss...But,
Will definitly check the production code..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Same here, I checked production code on TOTW yesterday, was all in the clear. I don't see a need to change foods so far.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The recall is expanding. Please keep checking on your brand and the affected dates and product codes.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. Just checked the small unopened bag of TOTW and it's recalled.


----------

